# Roland EGX 350 - any suggestions for training?



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have just purchased the Roland EGX 350 that was recently released. It replaces the EGX 300. This is a desktop engraver and has software to do custom design for rhinestones on signage material as well as normal rotary engraving. Has anyone else purchased this unit and if so what is your impression.

I am in the midst of setting up and it is a bit more technical than usual. Roland does not have any training classes scheduled and my vendor is 1600 miles away...any suggestions for training?


----------



## personalizeme (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Roland EGX 350*

roland has classes rolanddga.com under support, ask if their is anyone in or around your town to help. i did and got feed back


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> I have just purchased the Roland EGX 350 that was recently released. It replaces the EGX 300. This is a desktop engraver and has software to do custom design for rhinestones on signage material as well as normal rotary engraving. Has anyone else purchased this unit and if so what is your impression.
> 
> I am in the midst of setting up and it is a bit more technical than usual. Roland does not have any training classes scheduled and my vendor is 1600 miles away...any suggestions for training?


Hi Charles

Just wondering how you got on with your Roland EGX-350.

I'm just in the process of ordering one myself here in Australia. RRP here is $8,500 AUD. Bet it's not that much in the U.S. !! 

Did you have to make a separate purchase for the rhinestone specific software?
Can you give me any advice that you've learnt from the process so far.
I'm without any clue, obviously until I get it anyway.

The Rep. who I've dealt briefly with said that there isn't anything software wise yet in Australia ?? but recommended CorelDraw initially.
Any info that you could pass on would be greatly appreciated.

thanks in advance.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi...This might be a bit short..I am on the road to Okla City for a couple days training on the 350...but I have sort of mastered the basics of the rhinestone placement. The machine comes with Engrave Studio and is pretty straight forward. There are a couple things will want to do...go to Roland website and down load two pdf files..they pertain to setting up the machine and the other is to set for rhinestone placement..what you will not get is a parallel cutter for the machine...this is one that has a flat end so the holes are flat bottomed...for the stones to fall in.. check with your vendor, he may have them. Also I use Corel Draw and save work in wireframe..bring into engrave studio...works great..


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

Have a good trip and learn lots now, won't you.

I really appreciate your input. Thank you very much.

I haven't received my machine as yet. It should be here this week.

Hope you find time for a little r & r.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

When I get home, I will give you the stock number for the cutter you need from Roland if you do not have it by then from your dealer. I am hoping to lean more about engraving on metal and other items besides doing just rhinestone designs. So far, biz is looking good..


----------



## RedBliss (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Roland EngraveStudio challenges???*

Hello, I just purchased the Roland EGX-350 and I'm looking for some online training & tips...I've had a problem finding a number to call...how did you do it? I'm having some real challenges w/the software. Thanks!


charles95405 said:


> I have just purchased the Roland EGX 350 that was recently released. It replaces the EGX 300. This is a desktop engraver and has software to do custom design for rhinestones on signage material as well as normal rotary engraving. Has anyone else purchased this unit and if so what is your impression.
> 
> I am in the midst of setting up and it is a bit more technical than usual. Roland does not have any training classes scheduled and my vendor is 1600 miles away...any suggestions for training?


----------



## Initially (Feb 6, 2008)

How is the 350 doing with rhinestone templates? Did you get good training? I am very interested in this machine too, but the almost 5K is quite a bit to spend for me. I buy quite a few transfers from VS and some others and they add up real fast. Wondering if it is worth it to do my self.
Patty


----------



## RedBliss (Sep 12, 2008)

so far it's okay -- can't say that it's really easy....have a few questions that are hindering me right now, however, I'm hopeful that they'll be answered shortly. I would've like to have just found someone to create the templates for me, however, I guess now I'm the one...am hopeful that my money was well spent...we'll see. How much are you spening for your templates???? Had an inquiry myself and had no idea what to charge. Thanks!




Initially said:


> How is the 350 doing with rhinestone templates? Did you get good training? I am very interested in this machine too, but the almost 5K is quite a bit to spend for me. I buy quite a few transfers from VS and some others and they add up real fast. Wondering if it is worth it to do my self.
> Patty


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

RedBliss said:


> so far it's okay -- can't say that it's really easy....have a few questions that are hindering me right now, however, I'm hopeful that they'll be answered shortly. I would've like to have just found someone to create the templates for me, however, I guess now I'm the one...am hopeful that my money was well spent...we'll see. How much are you spening for your templates???? Had an inquiry myself and had no idea what to charge. Thanks!


Redbliss,
Check this site out, YouTube - RolandASDVideos's Channel it has videos for the rhinestone workflow in EngraveStudio.

Hope this helps,
-Dana


----------



## RedBliss (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks, I've seen this b4...too bad the content isn't clear enuff to read....thanks anyway.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been told that a new, better engraving program from Roland will be released on 9/15. The good news is that it seems to be a major step up from engrave studio...the bad news is that it is going to be around $300 or so...I saw a demo in Long Beach and I will be standing line to get mine!


----------



## RolandASDRick (May 13, 2008)

If you're looking for training on the Roland EGX Series, Roland is starting to move a lot of the training classes into webinars. Roland also has a good collection of software and hardware videos listed on the Roland DGA website under the support section. If you're looking for rhinestone related videos, go to the software section and R-WearStudio. The video posted is actually based on outputting to an EGX-350. If you go to the EGX-350 page there are documents on how to configure the hardware (Quick Guides). If you are a registered owner you can take advantage of these webinars which are recorded so that they can be viewed over and over if needed. Check out the Roland Academy pages for more information.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

well hello Rick...have not seen you around the shows lately...guess you were in Spain (?) 

anyway for those who have the EGX350 you really need two things..R-Wear and some training. I did the training at Roland in Irvine...and it was very good..a bit pricey, but then if you invest in this machine, the price is well worth it.

Also if you have ANY Roland product be sure to register at the Roland Users Group...lots of help and tips


----------



## RolandASDRick (May 13, 2008)

Went to Spain in the summer, but have not been as active as I should on the forums. I plan on hopping on at least daily to check things out and to add my 2 cents worth to some of the rhinestone or machine related topics. We are moving a lot of our training to web based webinars and these will either be free or a small fee (typically would be in the $49 range). We are also providing a lot more software and product videos on our support site as well.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Great news Rick...I may even try to use the EGX350 for engraving...I think I have forgotten all that I learned about that aspect...I will check out the videos...hopefully you have some on that....See you at Long Beach in Jan if you are going


----------

